

How People Count Cash - bastian
http://www.ethnographer.com/?p=61

======
bastian
I know this is not 100% related to the topics we normally discuss here, but i
like to find out how things work differently across the world and this is a
great example. It is also a good reminder that the world is far more complex
and diverse than we sometimes think it is.

------
javanix
How was this recorded?

Were those "native" members of the cultures in question doing the counting, or
was it the author of the video imitating?

Interesting video in any case.

